# 6 week ultrasound tomorrow!



## LLbean

Ok I am excited and scared at the same time... at 5 +1 we confirmed a sac was there where it needed to be so that is good, tomorrow will be 6+1 and we are looking for the heartbeat. It is a vaginal Ultrasound... God oh please, let it be there!!!!
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Jodes2011

LLbean said:


> Ok I am excited and scared at the same time... at 5 +1 we confirmed a sac was there where it needed to be so that is good, tomorrow will be 6+1 and we are looking for the heartbeat. It is a vaginal Ultrasound... God oh please, let it be there!!!!
> [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

everything will be fine :thumbup:


----------



## Storm1jet2

All the very best for tomorrow - will be thinking about you :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

It will be fine! Just going there is traumatic enough! Our fear scares us more than the actual event!


----------



## LLbean

Oh I am not afraid of the Ultrasound itself...just the outcome :D

Man I was so relaxed with my daughter 21 years ago because I didn't know any better...Ignorance really is bliss! LOL


----------



## cissyhope

Oh big massive massive congratulations!!! :happydance: i am soooooooo pleased for you :flower: i got my BFP last weekend to.
Will be thinking of you tomorrow and wishing you lots of luck but you wont need it. ahhh you will see your little bub soon,how exciting xxx


----------



## Claireyb1

Goodluck LLbean. Hope all goes well tomorrow!
:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Thanks everyone... I will keep you posted...it is at 2:40pm Eastern time though...so about 24 hours from now LOL


----------



## Jtiki

Sending positive thoughts your way. Im sure it will be fine. I was so nervous at mine and it went well.


----------



## mtnprotracy

Will be thinking of you tomorrow!!! So excited for you....everything will be fine :D!


----------



## LLbean

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Sewergrrl

So excited for you! Can't wait to hear the details and see a pic!!!!


----------



## Jodes2011

yes you must let us see a pic ohhhh i very excited for you babe i'm sending positive thoughts all the way over to the middle of nowhere haha! Lots of love :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Mbababy

Everything will go wonderfully, LL....I'm sure of it!! :thumbup: Can't wait to see your ultrasound pic!


----------



## Rashaa

It will be fine LL . Thinking of you....I go for my scan next week.


----------



## LLbean

HAHAHA Jodes you picked up on that...LOL...yes it feels like the middle of nowhere...hoping to move soon to somewhere LOL

Thanks ladies!!!! I will post a picture if I get one


----------



## LLbean

it went well!!!!!

What a relief!!! I wanted to get a video of it but God knows why I am not allowed to do so? 

Anyway...here is my little guy!!!




and the waves at the bottom of this one is his little heartbeat!!!



It was better to heart it I swear...ahhh I can breathe again ;-)

Thank you all for your support!


----------



## mtnprotracy

Yay!!!! What awesome pictures.....congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Congratulations


----------



## Sewergrrl

*Yay! Yay! Yay!!!!!!*


----------



## Claireyb1

Glad all went well with the little bean!
Enjoy your pregnancy!
:hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Congrats and beautiful picture LL !!


----------



## Mbababy

Yay LL!! Beautiful pictures...so glad everything went well!!


----------



## happymamma

Awesome news! Congrats!! Were they able to tell you the hr? How are you feeling?


----------



## cissyhope

yippee!!! great news x


----------



## Storm1jet2

Wooooo hooooooo excellent news! So pleased for you :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

happymamma said:


> Awesome news! Congrats!! Were they able to tell you the hr? How are you feeling?

Actually no, I didn't ask how many BPMs it was LOL...But I am feeling fine...a tad bit emotional today but its just hormones


----------



## sadie

Soooo exciting!


----------



## Ellebear

yeah!!!! i haven't had a scan yet..... bit worried...


----------



## LLbean

Ellebear said:


> yeah!!!! i haven't had a scan yet..... bit worried...

hope you get it soon so you can relax. :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## happymamma

LLbean said:


> happymamma said:
> 
> 
> Awesome news! Congrats!! Were they able to tell you the hr? How are you feeling?
> 
> Actually no, I didn't ask how many BPMs it was LOL...But I am feeling fine...a tad bit emotional today but its just hormonesClick to expand...

Funny, they tend to not tell us the bpm's here, we have to almost beg lol. I think it's just the early ones they don't like to say. Mine was 98bpm at 5w6d,.. which ya, is low for further along, but these early scans sometimes the heart hasn't even started to beat yet, and the baby is fine. I was told the heart will beat a few times the first day, and slowly progress untill it gets its good strong rythym. All we need to know at this stage, is the dates add up with the size, and there's a beautiful little flicker!


----------



## LLbean

happymamma said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happymamma said:
> 
> 
> Awesome news! Congrats!! Were they able to tell you the hr? How are you feeling?
> 
> Actually no, I didn't ask how many BPMs it was LOL...But I am feeling fine...a tad bit emotional today but its just hormonesClick to expand...
> 
> Funny, they tend to not tell us the bpm's here, we have to almost beg lol. I think it's just the early ones they don't like to say. Mine was 98bpm at 5w6d,.. which ya, is low for further along, but these early scans sometimes the heart hasn't even started to beat yet, and the baby is fine. I was told the heart will beat a few times the first day, and slowly progress untill it gets its good strong rythym. All we need to know at this stage, is the dates add up with the size, and there's a beautiful little flicker!Click to expand...

well mine was a bit smaller...I went at 6 weeks +1 and he was measuring at 5+5...doctor did not worry at all, she says baby could have been at an angle


----------



## sadie

Ooh LL, a memorial day baby! When he is older he'll go to Miami with his friends for a long holiday weekend to celebrate his bday.


----------



## LLbean

his birthday AND mine ;-)


----------



## Ferne

sadie said:


> Ooh LL, a memorial day baby! When he is older he'll go to Miami with his friends for a long holiday weekend to celebrate his bday.

My husband is a Memorial Day baby and I'm a Labor Day baby. Birthdays that fall on long weekends are fabulous!


----------



## happymamma

LLbean said:


> happymamma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happymamma said:
> 
> 
> Awesome news! Congrats!! Were they able to tell you the hr? How are you feeling?
> 
> Actually no, I didn't ask how many BPMs it was LOL...But I am feeling fine...a tad bit emotional today but its just hormonesClick to expand...
> 
> Funny, they tend to not tell us the bpm's here, we have to almost beg lol. I think it's just the early ones they don't like to say. Mine was 98bpm at 5w6d,.. which ya, is low for further along, but these early scans sometimes the heart hasn't even started to beat yet, and the baby is fine. I was told the heart will beat a few times the first day, and slowly progress untill it gets its good strong rythym. All we need to know at this stage, is the dates add up with the size, and there's a beautiful little flicker!Click to expand...
> 
> well mine was a bit smaller...I went at 6 weeks +1 and he was measuring at 5+5...doctor did not worry at all, she says baby could have been at an angleClick to expand...

Thats excellent to see a flicker at 5w5d! Awesome news, sounds like a strong little bean! My dr even warned me not to freak out if theres no hb when I went, that it could still be too early. You never know! Also, measuring a few days off when they're that small, is common. All my other pg's were measuring smaller then my dates. This one, the earliest I could have been would be 5w6d at the scan, I really thought I was a few days more. I'm not worried either! Lol, and I usually panic over every little thing :blush:


----------



## LLbean

happymamma said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happymamma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happymamma said:
> 
> 
> Awesome news! Congrats!! Were they able to tell you the hr? How are you feeling?
> 
> Actually no, I didn't ask how many BPMs it was LOL...But I am feeling fine...a tad bit emotional today but its just hormonesClick to expand...
> 
> Funny, they tend to not tell us the bpm's here, we have to almost beg lol. I think it's just the early ones they don't like to say. Mine was 98bpm at 5w6d,.. which ya, is low for further along, but these early scans sometimes the heart hasn't even started to beat yet, and the baby is fine. I was told the heart will beat a few times the first day, and slowly progress untill it gets its good strong rythym. All we need to know at this stage, is the dates add up with the size, and there's a beautiful little flicker!Click to expand...
> 
> well mine was a bit smaller...I went at 6 weeks +1 and he was measuring at 5+5...doctor did not worry at all, she says baby could have been at an angleClick to expand...
> 
> Thats excellent to see a flicker at 5w5d! Awesome news, sounds like a strong little bean! My dr even warned me not to freak out if theres no hb when I went, that it could still be too early. You never know! Also, measuring a few days off when they're that small, is common. All my other pg's were measuring smaller then my dates. This one, the earliest I could have been would be 5w6d at the scan, I really thought I was a few days more. I'm not worried either! Lol, and I usually panic over every little thing :blush:Click to expand...

well since we did IVF I know I was exactly 6+1...so the measuring part is weird LOL...but she said the baby is probably at an angle and will make up for it later

I panic tons now too LOL...Must get away from Dr Google :haha:


----------



## happymamma

:rofl: Dr Google!! Same here, I try to avoid that! Thats also why I tend to ask most of my concerns on here, rather then getting the worst case answer on google searches!

Do you think it makes a difference, when implantation occurs? I wonder,.. I guess that's something safe to google ;)


----------



## Ellebear

Just had my scan and all was perfect!


----------



## LLbean

That is wonderful Ellebear!!


----------



## Ellebear

thanks! we call him mame which means bean in Japanese!


----------



## sadie

Ferne said:


> sadie said:
> 
> 
> Ooh LL, a memorial day baby! When he is older he'll go to Miami with his friends for a long holiday weekend to celebrate his bday.
> 
> My husband is a Memorial Day baby and I'm a Labor Day baby. Birthdays that fall on long weekends are fabulous!Click to expand...

I'm a Thanksgiving baby!


----------



## Ellebear

any news, peeps?


----------



## LLbean

Ellebear said:


> any news, peeps?

From me? Well I out and back to square one. But ok about it. Moving on

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Ellebear

oh, i am so sorry.
i had no idea.....
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

it's ok, maybe in November I can get it right hehehe


----------



## Ellebear

all the best to you and ur hubby xx


----------



## LLbean

Thanks Elle, hope yours is growing healthy and strong :D


----------

